# Coffee and Music - Heaven or Hell?



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

We all know that there are certain things in life that are meant to be together, right? However, what do people make of the association between drinking coffee and listening to music?

My preference in deciding where to enjoy my daily intake is of course all about the quality of the roaster, the machine, the barista etc. but equally I'm finding that the music that's being played is a major contributor. I'll give you an example; one of my personal favourites is (or at least was) Taylor Street Baristas (Union Hand Roasted, Marzocco, and v talented baristas) by Bank tube station. I say 'was' because despite the fact I love the coffee, it's got to the point where their choice of music is so bizarre and at times highly irritating that I've stopped going.

Instead I travel the not inconsiderable distance to Notes Cafe nr Trafalgar Square for their choice of mainly laid bank jazz and funk music. I then find I'm quite happy to spend a couple of hours there and even use the place for the occasional business meeting. This clearly has a positive effect on their ability to attract £10 and more out of me rather than just £2 or £3.

Am I alone on this front or do others find that the blend of coffee and music can be as important as the quality in the cup itself?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes , overly loud pop-music-bilge does tend to make me order take-out.


----------



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely, but on the flip side, does good uplifting music encourage you to visit one cafe over another?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Define 'uplifting' please

One mans ocean lapping on a beach is anothers dentist-drill


----------



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

Good question, perhaps I asked the wrong thing.

Is your choice of where you drink coffee outside the home dependent on (amongst other things) the choice of music that is played? Does the music in fact add something to the experience of drinking coffee and encourage you to dwell longer?


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I love music and would love to sit in a coffee shop that plays laid back music or jazz but over the top dance or pop music would turn me off a bit.

The other day I was getting a coffee in costa and they were playing nirvana smells like teen spirit but it was a cover sung slowly by a woman and it sounded amazing so i had my drink in instead of to take away!


----------



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

That would have kept me in as well to be honest...

Ok, so good example of music encouraging you to stay and dwell.


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

The only time when I've *really* noticed the music playing in a coffee shop, it was that really laid back, acoustic cover of Sweet Child 'O Mine. Worked really well in the setting for me.

Edit: Just read big dan's post again - thinking of it, it was Costa in which I heard this acoustic cover as well, sung by a woman. Interesting.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

When I was last in Prufrock there was some very bizarre bleepy-cold-industrial-landscape sounds, this isnt the sort of thing found on my iPod, however, it didnt seem to detract from an excellent coffee experience, kind of went with the decor. Music is just one ingredient in the ambiance recipe. Like any dish, it can be ruined by one badly-placed ingredient.

Sorry , im wired today


----------



## robmx (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't stand the bland laid back jazz rubbish they play in most main stream coffee places. It's so innoffensive, it actually serves to offend me.

I think I need to visit London if I can find coffee shops that play "very bizarre bleepy-cold-industrial-landscape sounds", that's right up my street musically...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

There's something about that Shoreditch/EC1 coffee area that is very cool... great coffee, funky shops, a really buzzing atmosphere... and on the flip of that though there's something about it that screams "I'M TRYING TOO HARD"... eclectic music that no customers have ever heard of, a glut of 'look-at-me' moustaches that only belong in months beginning with 'N', and an overwhelming sense of delusional & unjustified confidence. I liked it, but infrequent small doses will be enough thanks. As my wife and I left the coffee festival on Sunday she said to me, "Everyone else is trying so hard to be different that they are all the same. I'm the different one because I'm not in skinny jeans."

Barry Manilow FTW


----------



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

Mike, I think your wife was very perceptive and I agree with her observation. There is this air of elitism in certain cases which can come accross in both the use of 'interesting' facial hair and indeed through slightly obscure music choices. I would say that the Taylor St that I referenced earlier is perhaps guilty of both.

This music thing is beginning to get complicated...

BTW do we seem to have uncovered a love of accoustic covers of great rock songs in Costa? May be...


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't think music has ever influenced a decision of whether to stay in a cafe or not for me. It would perhaps if it was too loud, but I've become quite good at tuning music out that doesn't sit well with me. I used to live and work in the heart of Shoreditch and developed a similar technique for ignoring all the posturing dandies. But there are nobs everywhere you go, I'd pick silly moustaches over violent luddites or brief case ******s any day.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Good point. Those do seem to be the three main street gangs we have to ultimately choose between joining.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I propose a London based version of the film 'Warriors'.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you seen Nathan Barley?


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Have you seen Nathan Barley?


Trashbat.c*.ck


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

wastedhours said:


> Trashbat.c*.ck


That's well Mexico


----------



## Squall (Mar 25, 2012)

Have you guys been to cafe oto? They play some pretty odd stuff in there. Once they had the sounds of bacon (or egg) being fried.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I like cafe oto, though I've not been in there for a couple years. What's the coffee like now?


----------

